# Who is going to JD's this saturday for Baby choosing?



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
I know we have the JD puppies forever homes thread but just thought it would be nice to see who on here is going up on saturday, what are you looking for or have you seen a pup previously your hoping for etc.
We are looking for a Boy and like the Blondes/Blonde Parti ( i have my eye on a couple on the latest videos) however are open minded as Character will be the decider. Will defo need to be a boy though as when we go on holiday he will have his holibobs with my sisters Working Cocker Boy and visa versa


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I think we all know who I have my beady eye on


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

yesssssssss we are going on saturday was going to go on the 23 but changed our mind could not wait any longer cant wait now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wondered where you were Andy ... finger and toes crossed one and all x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

We will be going Saturday. C u there.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Teresa, you will not be disappointed! Honey has some absolutely gorgeous pups


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No not me ..haven't had an invite, and I am not getting a new puppy , so I will go and see Harry Potter instead .. have fun without me ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> No not me ..haven't had an invite, and I am not getting a new puppy , so I will go and see Harry Potter instead .. have fun without me ...


We will also be seeing Harry Potter! Have fun all you puppy choosers .....go open minded, character is a bigger deciding factor than colour!! You may be surprised which one steals your heart!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

3 sleeps to go!

I want to see Harry Potter, will have to ask the Mother in law if she can babysit! Better take tissues, I am bound to cry


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> 3 sleeps to go!
> 
> I want to see Harry Potter, will have to ask the Mother in law if she can babysit! Better take tissues, I am bound to cry


Oh me too ....I'm a hopeless case!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

lol Sarah, those were my son's words '3 sleeps to go'


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Haha what are you trying to say?  It's what I use when telling the kids you see


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

we count in sleep here too.... well me and hubby do, the kids are too cool to count in sleeps these days ... 

Our cockapoos count in sleeps.. well thats what I like to think...

Have we had any puppies on the forum named after Harry Potter characters .. I would love to hear of a puppy called Albus, Dumbledore, Harry, Hermione, Hufflepuff etc


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw dumledore would be a fab name for a cockapoo! lol


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> No not me ..haven't had an invite, and I am not getting a new puppy , so I will go and see Harry Potter instead .. have fun without me ...



Ok jo jo you and i are going to jds on saturday in diguise as new puppy owners,i will supply the wigs,you can supply the costumes lol then we can play with the puppies and get our puppy fix lol xxx


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

We'll be there saturday and sunday lol (just keeping options open!) and are seriously excited. We want a girl for definate but colour preference seems to change eveytime we look at the videos lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> Ok jo jo you and i are going to jds on saturday in diguise as new puppy owners,i will supply the wigs,you can supply the costumes lol then we can play with the puppies and get our puppy fix lol xxx


Mandy - Nice try - though get the impression from previous threads that JoJo would stick out like a sore thumb (so to speak) !!!!!!!!!! .........apparently she has a small underlying fetish going on........she'll be sat right in the middle of everyone with "her puppies out" demanding that people acknowledge how nice they are !!!!!

Stephen xxx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

partner says he would be happy to oblidge JoJo, could you save him a good seat. Infact he said if her puppies need socializing he would be happy to help handle them......naughty boys


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

2 sleeps to go, the excitement is really setting in. There are 2 pups my eye keeps getting drawn to in the latest JD clips......have talked other half into leaving even earlier to get there for Honey's slot now


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm excited too! Strangely I slept really well last night which was the first decent night in quite a few weeks!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I'm excited too! Strangely I slept really well last night which was the first decent night in quite a few weeks!


One more sleep Sarah yay!!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh Sarah im really excited for you that Saturday is nearly here!!!! :jumping:
It seems like you have been waiting forever! Good Luck and take lots of pics Bx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yay one more sleep! Thanks Donna and Becky. It feels like it's been ages for me too! So excited


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Teresa said:


> 2 sleeps to go, the excitement is really setting in. There are 2 pups my eye keeps getting drawn to in the latest JD clips......have talked other half into leaving even earlier to get there for Honey's slot now


You must, they are gorgeous, if we hadn't fallen so in love with Izzy when Stephen put her in my arms, I would have chosen one of Honey's


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

@ Sarah - (and everyone else going tomorrow)

:best_wishes::jumping::jumping::star::yo:
roud:::hug::smile::congrats::laugh:

:ilmc:


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

VERY envious of everyone puppy hugging tomorrow. Wish I was!!! Remember to post your photos and your new puppy on the JD Forever Homes link so we can all see which pup you chose. How exciting!!!

Can't imagine which one Sarah will go for?!!!!!!!

Harri xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Can't imagine which one Sarah will go for?!!!!!!!
> 
> Harri xxx


Oh I wouldn't like to say and spoil the surprise


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sarah, just wanted to say good luck tomorrow, hope you get your boy xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Sarah, just wanted to say good luck tomorrow, hope you get your boy xxx


Thanks Clare, much appreciated! We hope so too! So can't wait to see how much he's grown in 2 weeks! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like to wish all you JD puppy pickers a fab day tomorrow and I hope you get the puppy of your dreams ... I am sorry but I have lost track a little bit with all the puppy buyers as there is soooo many ... but I will get to grips with it soon, it must be my age or the volume of you. so many puppies and so many soon to be cockapoo owners  oh good times xxxxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

good luck for tomorrow everyone x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck everyone .. enjoy x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Have a great time guys,am going to bed with my sulky pouty face cos i want to go lol xxx


----------

